# Mediacenter central pour toute la maison ?



## mymakao (12 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous.
Je vous sollicite pour m'aider, car je voudrais mettre en place un réseau média dans notre maison, mais j'avoue que je pars de connaissances assez limitées ! 
Nous sommes en pleine renov d'une maison, nous avons donc câblé de sorte d'avoir des prises et un réseau RJ45 un peu de partout dans la maison. Notre fournisseurs web est SFR (oui je sais... mais les seuls à proposer le dégroupage complet chez nous - snif...).

Notre installation (actuelle et future) :






 Actuellement TOUT est dans le salon (nous y compris...) mis à part le routeur switch que nous avions acheté en prévision il y a quelques temps et que nous avons mis dans le hall-bureau et connecté avec la box en bas*.
 L'arrivée télécom principale se trouve en bas, mais nous voudrions mettre le centre névralgique dans le hall-bureau, donc nous établirions, soit directement à la prise du bas soit plus en amont dans le cablage télécom, un départ vers une seconde prise télécom, essentiellement pour conserver en bas une seconde prise (on ne sait jamais) mais si la perte ou les parasites s'avéraient trop importants, nous bougerons carrément la prise vers le haut directement.

*exemple de situation actuelle : nous sommes en train de regarder un film présent sur le DD externe, branché sur le décodeur SFR évolution, lui même branché sur la box (sinon ça ne fonctionne pas, et oui, hin hin!), sur la TV en bas. Film pourri, donc fatigue, mais on a envie quand même de connaitre la fin, puis éventuellement de zoner sur la TV ensuite = direction la chambre pour finir de mater tout ça = nous débranchons DD + décodeur du bas, nous rebranchons le tout dans notre chambre, le décodeur sur la prise RJ45 qui communique avec la box laissé en bas via le routeur switch, et on peut enfin se coucher... Et le lendemain, rebelote, tout redescendre en bas  etc... c'est chiant, et trimballer le matériel (en particulier le DD) c'est toujours risqué, une chute est vite arrivée !

Souhait :
 le hackintosh du hall à l'étage serait le centre névralgique : fonctionnement d'un ordi standard (surf - bureautique) + mediacenter connecté aux 2 disques de stockages (photos + médias son-vidéo)
 mise en réseau des différents oridnateurs et périphériques autres (aussi possible en WIFI, mais pour les gros volumes, le filaire semble préférable)
 accès aux données vidéo-musique-photo via un médiacenter (hackintosh du haut) type XBMC sur toutes les TV.

 Questions :
Si j'ai bien compris les divers tutos que j'ai pu parcourir (mais je ne suis pas sure de ce que j'avance, corrigez-moi!): 
 la mise en réseau entre mac est très simplifiée et ils auront un facilité à se reconnaître entre eux via la liaison RJ45 et/ou le switch et/ou la box)
 pour relier l'ordinateur central à chacune des TV, je dois installer un autre "mini" ordinateur (type NetTop - Mac Mini - Boxee - etc...) , lequel est relié via RJ45 - CPL - ... à l'ordinateur central et via HDMI ou autre à la TV. Pour avoir une installation fixe, cela suppose un "mini" ordi par TV, dans mon cas donc 2 pour le moment. Question subsidiaire : où est-ce que j'installe XBMC ? sur le mini-ordi ou sur l'ordi principal ?
 est-ce que sur la TV du bas, le fameux décodeur SFR évolution peut faire office de "récepteur" au médiacenter XBMC ?
 même question avec la Xbox ?
 comment avoir accès sur l'autre TV au décodeur SFR évolution (soit la TV en fait - à moins que XBMC embarque une diffusion TV TNT streaming par exemple?)
 concernant les télécommandes, cela dépendrait du "mini" ordinateur choisi pour chaque TV?


J'essaye de rationaliser en même temps que je vous le formule, mais c'est très flou dans ma tête, qu'en pensez-vous, que me conseilleriez-vous?


----------



## mymakao (13 Mars 2013)

Peut-être n'ai-je pas posté au bon endroit...? (ou que je suis totalement incomprehensible,e ce que j'admettrais facilement!!)


----------



## mymakao (14 Mars 2013)

Donc définitivement personne ... ?


----------



## gmaa (14 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Regarde du côté CPL...


----------



## Tuncurry (14 Mars 2013)

mymakao a dit:


> Donc définitivement personne ... ?



Mais si mais si, mais il faut le temps de comprendre tes souhaits et contraintes...
Bon rapidement, en mode pause bureau avant de rentrer, voici un premier retour. Je pourrai compléter au besoin dans la soirée...

Ta problématique : interconnexion de la maison est assez classique, il y a donc de nombreuses solutions. Elles passent toutes par ce concept dont tu as du entendre parler, le DLNA, qui est, pour simplifier, un standard permettant à tous les matériels de ta maison de se parler, peu importe leur marque.



> nous avons donc câblé de sorte d'avoir des prises et un réseau RJ45 un peu de partout dans la maison. Notre fournisseurs web est SFR (oui je sais... mais les seuls à proposer le dégroupage complet chez nous - snif...).



C'est une bonne chose, le wifi dans une maison est vite problématique et lorsqu'on peut mieux vaut le filaire. Normalement vous avez du mettre du cable RJ45 blindé (c'est mieux pour le débit au delà de 15m) et en gigabit (catégorie 6) C'est la base qui permet d'avoir les meilleurs débits. Pour le choix SFR, sache qu'il y a pire en terme de FAI et de box, donc tu as déjà la base.



> L'arrivée télécom principale se trouve en bas, mais nous voudrions mettre le centre névralgique dans le hall-bureau


Attention à cette manip. Elle est essentielle. Le déport de ligne doit être parfaitement effectué (paires respectées, filtre adsl...) sinon tu perdras du débit dans ton install "Hall-Bureau", surtout si vous êtes loin du DSLAM (le hub France Telecom qui te permet d'avoir internet. Plus tu en es éloigné, moins le débit est important et plus il y a des erreurs de transmissions). Une fois la ligne ou dérivation créée, faites des tests de débit pour être sûrs.

Supposons que cela soit le cas et que le modem SFR puisse être installé dans le Hall-Bureau de façon optimum.
Il ne reste plus qu'à interconnecter les équipements.

1/ le modem SFR est dans le "Hall-Bureau". La prise Ethernet est branchée sur une arrivée RJ45 fixe du mur ou directement au routeur Netgear, ca depend un peu de la ou arrivent les cables... Idéalement, plus tu brancheras de prises en direct sur le modem pour utiliser son routeur interne (4 si je me souviens bien) mieux c'est.
Je suppose que le routeur de la box est en DHCP. C'est ce qu'il y a de plus simple mais tu peux aussi le désactiver et définir tes adresses ip manuellement en fonction de tes souhaits.  

2/ Il faut un équipement serveur/Stockage. Ton hackintosh du hall peut faire l'affaire mais ce n'est pas la solution que je choisirai car pour les services que tu veux, il va devoir rester allumer H24 et les interfaces ne seront pas forcement optimum. 
Deux solutions alternatives: l'une est simple mais limitée à un seul disque (Fat32). Il suffit de le brancher à l'arrière du modem et d'en déclarer le partage (entier ou partitions par partitions). Il sera accessible ensuite par tous les équipements compatibles de la maison.
2e solution, la plus efficace, brancher un ou plusieurs disques NAS à l'arrière du modem SFR. Faible conso, évolutivité du stockage, services de sauvegarde ou de redondance (Raid1), services réseaux evoluésapplications de mobilité dédiées (Sur iPad, Android, tel...), accès simplifié et sécurisé depuis l'extérieur (si besoin)  

Du coup, le hackintosh du hall n'est plus qu'un équipement de réception, tout comme celui du bureau.



> a mise en réseau entre mac est très simplifiée et ils auront un facilité à se reconnaître entre eux via la liaison RJ45 et/ou le switch et/ou la box)


Quelque soit la solution retenue, la mise en réseau restera simple, Mac ou PC. Le fait de délier le stockage des ordis est à mon sens plus efficace, plus simple et plus sécure.



> Pour avoir une installation fixe, cela suppose un "mini" ordi par TV, dans mon cas donc 2 pour le moment. Question subsidiaire : où est-ce que j'installe XBMC ? sur le mini-ordi ou sur l'ordi principal ?


Attention à l'usine à gaz. Vas au plus simple et plus efficace. Par exemple, pour la situation actuelle que tu décrivais, le plus simple était d'avoir un disque dur multimédia (avec sortie HDMI) sur lequel sont stockés les films. Ca permet de le trimbaler partout sans etre obligé de prendre la box TV.

Reprenons: 

Dans le salon, pas de problème, le décodeur box TV pourra lire videos, images et musique. Attention cependant à la compatibilité des codecs (avi, mpeg, etc...)
La Xbox fera de même donc pas de soucis particuliers.
Les hackintoshs du hall et du bureau verront tout le contenu partagé également sans problème.
Reste le choix de la box pour la TV de la chambre. Il y a là plusieurs solutions encore. A ta place, j'éviterai les mini ordis peu adaptés, et m'orienterai vers des box multimedia genre boxee en effet avec la problématique d'avoir des chaines TV.

Bon, j'ai plus le temps de traiter ca mais là encore une solution simple : second décodeur TV SFR pour la double reception, accès a toutes les chaines, tous les services, sinon box spécifique, il y a du choix, je reviendrais faire du brand dropping plus tard en soirée.

A+


----------



## mymakao (14 Mars 2013)

Merci pour cette grande réponse. Je vais lire et relire plus attentivement tout ça, mais juste pour préciser d'emblée certaines choses :


Tuncurry a dit:


> Attention à l'usine à gaz. Vas au plus simple et plus efficace. Par exemple, pour la situation actuelle que tu décrivais, le plus simple était d'avoir un disque dur multimédia (avec sortie HDMI) sur lequel sont stockés les films. Ca permet de le trimbaler partout sans etre obligé de prendre la box TV.



L'idée était justement :
1/ de ne pas avoir à trimballer le/les disque durs, mais de les laisser en fixe et d'y avoir accès sur chacun des différents périphériques de chaque pièce
2/ de bénéficier de l'interface médiacenter (surtout) permettant d'avoir un aperçu / résumé etc. des films à la place d'une liste de nom de films (quelque fois un peu opaque...)



Tuncurry a dit:


> Dans le salon, pas de problème, le décodeur box TV pourra lire videos, images et musique. Attention cependant à la compatibilité des codecs (avi, mpeg, etc...)
> La Xbox fera de même donc pas de soucis particuliers.
> Les hackintoshs du hall et du bureau verront tout le contenu partagé également sans problème.


C'est jouable, effectivement, mais dans cette configuration, je n'ai pas d'interface type mediacenter, c'est bien ça? De plus, je ne suis souhaite pas que le hackintosh soit "esclave" mais bien la source, pour avoir une gestion la plus directe possible...



Tuncurry a dit:


> Reste le choix de la box pour la TV de la chambre. Il y a là plusieurs solutions encore. A ta place, j'éviterai les mini ordis peu adaptés, et m'orienterai vers des box multimedia genre boxee en effet avec la problématique d'avoir des chaines TV.


J'avais zieuté boxee. J'avais aussi consulté les topics de XBMC, entre aure un tuto où la personne utilise un mini orinateur, d'où cette proposition car j'ai testé XBMC en local sur mon ordinateur, et je le trouve très séduisant. D'un autre côté, la solution embarquée tout compris de boxee me tente bien aussi. Je vais étudier ça de plsu près



Tuncurry a dit:


> Bon, j'ai plus le temps de traiter ca mais là encore une solution simple : second décodeur TV SFR pour la double reception, accès a toutes les chaines, tous les services, sinon box spécifique, il y a du choix, je reviendrais faire du brand dropping plus tard en soirée.


J'attend avec impatience.
En tout cas, merci beaucoup beaucoup d'avance


----------



## mymakao (15 Mars 2013)

J'ai un peu avancé sur mon problème.
- partage de données entre ordinateurs ne sera pas un souci. Je regarde de temps en temps les NAS, j'en ferais peut-être l'acquisition un de ces jours mais pour le moment. Pour le moment, je vais laisser les DD branchés sur l'ordi, qui est, de toute façon, toujours allumé... (oui je sais le développement durable...)

- réseau média : je nage encore ! J'ai déjà compris que ce que je souhaite exactement :
1/ un boitier multimédia embraquant ou pouvant inetragir avec un *jukebox* ("Pour réaliser ces jukebox, deux cas de figure se présentent : soit il est nécessaire dutiliser un ordinateur pour générer les différentes fiches, soit le boîtier est capable dassumer seul ce travail.") audio, photo et video (automatique pour la vidéo et en français de préférence).

Les boitiers multimédia "tout compris"
*Boxee box : * La solution est tentante "Avec la Boxee Box, non seulement vous accédez aux émissions télévisées et aux films diffusés sur l'ensemble de la Toile, mais vous lisez vos vidéos personnelles, vos photos et vos fichiers musicaux d'un disque dur ou d'un réseau domestique sur votre TV HD". Je pourrais donc laisser mon disque de stockage (NAS par exemple) au cul de mon ordi sans le trimballer de partout et avoir accès à une joli bibliothèque bien organisée et détaillée via le jukebox de Boxee. En prime la TV web ("La Boxee Box de D-Link vous permet de voir sur votre téléviseur tout ce que vous regardez habituellement sur votre ordinateur : films et émissions télévisées diffusés en ligne") mais cela reste à confirmer. je vais donc télécharger le jukebox et le tester, mais à priori il reste des lacunes dans la gestion des bibliothèques en français... Pas de tuner TNT (tant qu'à faire). Prix moyen : 160  / boitier - soit dans mon cas 2 voire 3 dans le futur... (argh)

*WD TV live *: Apparemment en tête des ventes, joli et bien conçu, mais "Jukebox vidéo uniquement en anglais et qui ne gère pas les séries TV et Récupération des informations audio depuis Internet inopérante.", Prix moyen : 200 

*Popbox V8* : version light Popcorn hour - Jukebox vidéo intégré, en français (mais nécessite quelques bidouilles pour être complètement opérationnel en français :"En utilisant YAMJ, l'habillage Eversion et de l'huile de coude : un jukebox en français, compatible avec les séries mais qui nécessite un ordinateur pour être généré") + Catalogue d'applications de Popcorn hour : donc webTV ? Pas non plus de tuner TNT. Prix moyen : 120  / boitier

*Popcorn hour* : toutes les autres version - minimum 230  ... ben, heu non, trop cher pour moi.

Solution alternative :
*Ordinateur Nettop + solution PLEX ou XBMC* : "Les nettops équipés d'un chipset ou d'un puce ION quant à eux peuvent aisément faire office de PC Home cinéma ou Media Center. Ils sont performants en lecture vidéo et offrent une alternative plus complète et évolutive que les lecteurs ou disques durs multimédias." Ce qui est principalement attractif dans cette solution pour moi, c'est la malléabilité complète du système et entre autre l'installation du lecteur mediacenter au choix (plex ou xbmc pour moi) souvent de bien meilleure qualité et beaucoup plus complet que ceux proposés et verrouillé des solutions ci-dessus.Voir là un exemple de configuration. Entre 200 et 400 voire plus si le nettop en question se transforme en *mac mini* comme beaucoup fréquemment utilisés : voir là.

Les entre-2 :
*Roku* : voir ici comment associer un boitier Roku avec le client PLEX (ou XBMC). Environ 150

*Apple TV* : compatible 100% avec les hack (forcément)  et autres périphériques ("tant que ça reste en famille"...), et _à priori_ compatible en réseau filaire, mais ce post semble fortement nuancer la chose. De plus, le système de mediacenter est ... itunes. Et cela semble diablement compliquer de constituer une vidéothèque digne des jukebox cités précédemment via itunes (voir là ou là.
MAIS apparement possibilité d'installer XBMC, Plex, Boxee ou autre l'apple TV (vous allez dire que je débarque, mais c'est qu'en fait je me suis jamais posé la question, diantre, avec 2 hackintosh à la maison c'est quand même un comble...) - Reste quand même le problème de connectique ethernet... Environ 100


----------

